# Heiße Party



## CukeSpookem (18 Sep. 2015)

--Flammkuchen ?


----------



## Apus72 (18 Sep. 2015)

... und irgendwie wette ich, das war in Amiland und der Typ ist mittlerweile Millionär durch eine Klage gegen den Hersteller des Sprays, der Kerzen oder wasauchimmer


----------



## CukeSpookem (18 Sep. 2015)

Apus72 schrieb:


> ... und irgendwie wette ich, das war in Amiland ...


Stimmt, aber das gibt es nicht nur dort. Mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit werden überall Autos, Luftmatratzen und ganze Zimmer mit Sprays in die Luft gesprengt.---


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

CukeSpookem schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber das gibt es nicht nur dort. Mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit werden überall Autos, Luftmatratzen und ganze Zimmer mit Sprays in die Luft gesprengt.---



Steht aber auch überall drauf nicht in Feuer sprühen


----------



## kanyeezy (10 Okt. 2015)

Hahahah DD


----------



## Fischi12345 (15 Nov. 2015)

oh nö, das ging schief


----------

